# Boulder Mtn Fishing Questions



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all,
I am taking my two boys (age 11 and 5) down to Boulder Mountain this weekend and want to do some fishing. I am going to be on the east side of the mountain near Highway 12. Does anyone have experience fishing Chriss Lake, Deer Creek Lake, or Green lake and if so which would you recommend? Are there are other lakes in the general area I might consider taking them to for some good fishing? I don't care about size, just want them to catch a few fish and have some fun.

Open to any and all recommendations -thanks!!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Lower Bowns on the East side of 12 has always been good to my grandkids.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Last year it was so low it was a mud puddle and fish were dying becuase of the alge bloom and the too high water temps. Oak Creek was also super low.

My wifes great grandfather build the original dam at Lower Bowns.

It is a fun area.


-DallanC


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks guys - I have been to Lower Bowns Reservoir before but have never hiked to the other lakes I mentioned. Wanted to give that a try this trip and wondered if one lake might offer better results than another.

Thanks!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Why not make it an adventure and check out all three?

We slayed 'em at Lower Bowns in April. Fish were eager and healthy.

.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Donkey on the north slope above Teasdale is full of spunky brook trout. Not a real bad dirt road and a beautiful area. Deer Creek is good also, albeit a bit of a hike. 
Take a float tube!
Bring worms or maribou jigs.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would second lower bounds and donkey with kids... No hiking although a little driving over some rougher roads but should be good ones with a float tube. If not on lower bounds go to the end opposite the boat ramp and toss gold jakes you will have rainbows all day. If you do Chriss it is a tough hike to a pretty cool little lake but the fish are smaller. Deer Creek can be fun if it on but a longer flat hike and would need a float tube to get to the good spots. Good luck let us know how it goes..


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

what?

This guy comes on and says "I'm going to Chriss, Deer, and Green. What can you tell me about those places?". The replies are all: go to Lower Bowns?? Donkey? 

ugh.


Elkhutner -- don't change your plan. Deer and Green are wonderful lakes. No reason not to hit both since they are so close to each other.

Chriss is very small, due to a hole in the dam. But there are still fish to be found in it, as well as the stream running into it, as well as in all the beaver ponds upstream from Chriss. You also have Moosman that is a beautiful lake. This is a great area. You'll fall in love with it.

Good luck.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> what?
> 
> This guy comes on and says "I'm going to Chriss, Deer, and Green. What can you tell me about those places?". The replies are all: go to Lower Bowns?? Donkey?
> 
> ugh.


Chill a bit. I think most of us were responding to the OTHER part of his question:



> *Are there are other lakes in the general area I might consider taking them to for some good fishing?* I don't care about size, just want them to catch a few fish and have some fun.


-DallanC


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks all for your replies - we ended up hiking to Chriss lake on Saturday and caught a couple cutts and missed quite a few others. Both my boys had a great time, which is what matters most to me. My 5 year old was a little tuckered out after the hike to Chriss, so we did not hike further to any other lakes, but I will be checking out more lakes in the future that is for sure! I am more a hunter than a fisherman and my Dad has a LE elk tag for the unit so I was mostly scouting the area for elk, but catching a few fish is always a nice bonus!!

Thanks again for the tips and info - you all are great. If I can return the favor, please let me know.


----------

